# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Informes científicos avalan el riesgo de desertización de la Comunidad Valenciana

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de ambientun.com
http://www.ambientum.com/boletino/no...Valenciana.asp

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

Informes científicos avalan el riesgo de desertización de la Comunidad Valenciana

2/8/2010
Comunidad Valenciana

REDACCIÓN
redaccion@ambientum.com

El vicepresidente tercero y consejero de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda, Juan Cotino, ha asegurado, en la inauguración de la exposición Futuro Agua que todos los informes científicos consultados avalan el riesgo de desertización de la Comunidad Valenciana, especialmente de la provincia de Alicante, si no llegan las aguas sobrantes del trasvase del Ebro.

Durante este encuentro Cotino ha estado acompañado por el Director de la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias, Pedro García Ribot y el Director de zona de Cataluña y Levante de Caja España, Cesar Parras Chanca y el comisario de la exposición, Pedro Verdasco.

En esta misma exposición se recoge esta circunstancia ha asegurado el Vicepresidente  como también en los estudios realizados por las Universidad de Alicante, o el Centro de Estudios Ambientales del Mediterráneo.

Menos tormentas de verano

Precisamente, este último estudio asegura que durante las últimas décadas se ha comprobado un descenso en el número de tormentas de verano motivada en parte, por los cambios de usos de suelo y la falta de vegetación lo que agrava el ciclo de sequía permanente que padece la cuenca del Mediterráneo.

A esta situación se le puede dar la vuelta a través del mantenimiento de la agricultura en el uso del suelo y de la reforestación. Es más, según se recoge en diferentes informes ha recordado Juan Cotino- es indispensable que en el arco mediterráneo exista un corredor verde que alcance al menos los 30 primeros kilómetros de costa. Esto supone que se produzcan tormentas a 150 km, al interior, que llenen nuestros pantanos y ríos.

Pero para que esto ocurra es necesario que este territorio tenga un riego ordenado que, a la vez de productivo, sirva de freno a la desertificación y de elemento clave en la recuperación del ciclo de tormentas y para lograr este objetivo es fundamental que llegue el agua del trasvase del Ebro hasta la provincia de Almería para que todo el Mediterráneo pueda mantener esa superficie verde. Sólo de esta manera continuaremos teniendo una Comunidad productiva y verde

Futuro Agua

Y este trasvase debe hacer bajo el principio de justicia distributiva, es decir, nada tiene que dar el que no tiene pero si puede dar al que le sobra, ha asegurado el Vicepresidente y Consejero de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda.

Cotino ha explicado que lo que se reivindica desde la Comunidad son los trasvases pero para completar todo el trabajo que la Generalitat ha desarrollado durante los últimos quince años y que nos ha permitido estar a la cabeza de España en temas de depuración y reutilización.

Es decir ha asegurado- que lo que queremos es que el aporte hídrico para satisfacer todas las demandas de nuestro territorio provenga de la diversidad de fuentes, con agua procedente de embalses, depuración, reutilización y en ocasiones puntuales de la desalinización, tal y como recoge la exposición Futuro Agua.

Fuente: Redacción ambientum.com

----------


## jasg555

Este Cotino es incansable.

A ver si se cree que con el trasvase va a evitar la desertización de esa región. En todo caso lo va a agravar.

Precisamente la desertización la han producido los mismo cultivos intensivos roturando territorio con flora y masa vegetal autóctona cambiándola por un uso de agricultura agresiva.
Que yo sepa la vegetación autóctona se mantiene con la humedad y las condiciones hídricas del lugar.

 Ya no sabe ni que inventarse para que le hagan su trasvase éste buen señor.

Si quiere que su región no se desertice, debe de devolver el terreno ilegal de regadío roturado y despojado de su capa vegetal de protección, y fomentar la conservación del bosque mediterraneo en primer lugar y de la vegetación de marjal en el litoral, que está sepultada por el hormigón en su mayoría.


 ¿Desde cuando la agricultura intensiva combate la desertización?

¿Desde cuando los mayores causantes de los desastres medioambientales se preocupan por un tema así? 

Lamentable que una página como esa ampare artículo así, lamentable.

Me recuerda a los charlatanes que justificaban y prometían el oro y el moro en los años 60 y 70 con el ATS, de los que salen en la hemeroteca a patadas.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡¡Buenoooooooooo!!!, ya mismo veo el Ebro desembocando en el Turia :Embarrassment:

----------


## jasg555

Bueno, a ver si le ponemos al señor Cotino unos datos (que debería conocer) sobre lo que es la desertización, sus causas y como se combate si se está a tiempo:

_(Mayo 2003) El último informe del Programa de Acción Nacional contra la Desertificación, del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, es dramático. Un 6% del suelo peninsular se ha degradado de forma irreversible, al tiempo que un tercio de la superficie total de España sufre una tasa muy elevada de terreno desértico. Si continúa el actual ritmo de sobreexplotación de los recursos naturales en 34 provincias *15,9 millones de hectáreas*, no será necesario irse de crucero por África para gozar de la infinita soledad del desierto.  

Máxima alerta  
España es el país europeo más afectado por este proceso de erosión y, precisamente, Andalucía es la comunidad que padece un mayor riesgo, seguidas de Murcia y Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. La gravedad de la situación es tal que cuatro provincias andaluzas aparecen enmarcadas en situación de máxima alerta, al estar por encima del 70% de su suelo convertido en un erial baldío. Almería (95,8%) tiene el dudoso honor de encabezar el pelotón del desierto, seguida de Jaén (88,1%), Granada (87,5%) y Málaga (74,8%).  
Pero, ¿qué ha provocado que zonas pobladas de exuberantes bosques hasta épocas relativamente recientes hayan cambiado su faz a tierra, polvo y grietas? La descompensación entre los recursos naturales y su capacidad de regeneración es fruto de las ansias de explotación agrícola de carácter industrial implantadas en las últimas décadas, aderezada con unas gotas de inclemencias meteorológicas, propias del Sur.  La necesidad de ampliar las zonas de cultivo para obtener más productos y mayores beneficios económicos de forma inmediata ha degenerado en la utilización abusiva de maquinaria pesada, pesticidas e invernaderos. Los efectos son desoladores: falta de agua, pérdida de vegetación y suelo y, en definitiva, ausencia absoluta de biodiversidad en los terrenos afectados.  
«Las talas abusivas de árboles, por intensas que fueran, no implicarían por sí solas la desaparición definitiva del bosque si no estuviera apoyada por otras causas, como el intenso pastoreo o los fuegos repetidos», arguye Juan Ruiz de la Torre, catedrático emérito de la Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingenieros de Montes de Madrid y director del mapa forestal más completo de España, una tarea en la que ha invertido diez años de investigación por toda la geografía nacional.  
Los expertos coinciden en que el desequilibrio entre la actividad humana y los recursos naturales no sólo pueden achacarse a consecuencias climáticas: «El problema no es sólo del tiempo, porque el verdadero responsable es la mano del hombre, con talas, incendios, sobrepastoreo y el abandono de las tierras agrarias», explica Ana Belén Robles, bióloga adscrita a la Estación Experimental del Zaidín en Granada (CSIC) y especialista en sistemas silvopastorales.  
Soluciones  
Para controlar el irremisible avance de la erosión, la investigadora sólo ve viable poner freno a la agricultura intensiva, al tiempo que se respete la condición natural del suelo de forma organizada.  
«Aún estamos a tiempo de hacer algo, pero siempre y cuando haya una coordinación real entre gestores, investigadores y agricultores», sugiere Robles, que apunta también la necesidad de «volver al cultivo tradicional y descentralizar la producción agrícola en varias zonas de la península, sin perder de vista que no todo puede ser ecológico».  
Los ecologistas añaden el perjuicio urbanístico sin planificación al camino de la desertificación: «Las grandes infraestructuras, motivadas por beneficios económicos, sin tener en cuenta sus consecuencias son gravísimas», aduce Javier Egea, miembro de Ecologistas en Acción de Granada. «Cada vez que vemos correr agua turbia es suelo que se pierde. Se tiende a construir en sitios llanos porque es más barato, pero se obvia su impacto medioambiental», apostilla. 
Mientras prosigue el avance de la erosión, el Plan Andaluz de Control de la Desertificación, dependiente de la Junta de Andalucía, invertirá en los próximos diez años más de 12.500 millones de euros para atajar un fenómeno, que provoca 71,5 millones de euros en pérdidas económicas anuales en toda la comunidad.  
Ya se han plantado árboles en cinco millones de hectáreas *10% del territorio nacional*, pero el volumen de tierra engullida por la amenaza del desierto crece a una velocidad superior a los planes de reforestación.  
Erosión: La desertificación se define como la descompensación entre los recursos naturales y su capacidad de regeneración. El viento y el agua mueven cada año mil millones de toneladas de suelo en España.  
- Causas: Las roturaciones, la agricultura intensiva, la urbanización de zonas vírgenes, el mal uso de los recursos acuíferos, las talas, los incendios forestales y el pastoreo abusivo dañan la cubierta vegetal, herramienta de defensa natural contra la erosión.  
-Efectos: Andalucía, la Comunidad Valenciana, Murcia y las Islas Canarias padecen altas tasas de desertificación, que superan el 50% del territorio. Cataluña, Castilla-La Mancha y Madrid se ven afectadas en un tercio de su territorio, mientras que las regiones del norte apenas padecen este problema (15%).  

El pastoreo, una solución verde 
Las prácticas agrícolas abusivas y los incendios forestales no son las únicas causas de la desertificación. Una actividad tan tradicional como el pastoreo desempeña una importancia vital en el equilibrio del medio ambiente. La Sociedad Española para el Estudio de los Pastos se reunió recientemente en el Parque de las Ciencias.  
La entidad científica defiende que la biodiversidad es mayor en áreas con pastoreo moderado que aquellas otras zonas con pocos animales o con exceso de carga ganadera. El ganado abona la tierra, dispersa semillas y reduce el riesgo de incendios. El gran problema es la práctica desaparición de los pastores tradicionales, especialmente en Sierra Nevada. Su mal uso, en manos de ganaderos inexpertos, pone en peligro el equilibrio medioambiental. _ 
http://waste.ideal.es/desertizacion.htm

No sólo es Valencia, en peor situación están muchas provincias andaluzas. ¿Habrá que llevarles allí el ebro ante tal situación?

Cotino sabrá mucho de policías y Monseñor Escribá, dada su condición de exDirector de la Policía y de miembro del opus, pero de medio ambiente, poco, pero muy poquito.

----------


## Salut

Como bien han dicho, para evitar la desertificación lo que tienen que hacer es dejar de sobreexplotar los acuíferos y recuperar la cubierta vegetal natural.

Y como es altamente probable que se reduzcan las precipitaciones si no se hace nada, deberían ser los primeros en dar ejemplo de lucha contra el cambio climático.

Lamentablemente, todos sabemos que por esas tierras se ha hecho muy poco para reducir las emisiones... ladrillo y autovía a tutiplen!

----------


## cantarin

Como tu dices Salut, todo al contrario de lo que deben hacer para evitar esa desertificación en avance claro. Y lo quieren parar exquilmando el Tajo...

¿Es que ese Sr. Cotino no sabe que no se puede desvestir un santo para vestir otro? y como dice Ben-Amar... volverán a intentar que el Ebro desemboque en el turia, en el segura, en el almanzora, y todo lo que les pete.

un saludo.

----------

